# Low dollar tack driver



## .223Caliber (Mar 22, 2014)

Folks, I recently bought a brand new Savage Axis 2 in .223 for $250 because of a Cyber Monday deal. I'm extremely impressed with the accuracy of this inexpensive rifle! With a Redfield Revenge 3-9x40 rifle scope, and 40 grain Fiocchi Extrema V-MAX ballistic tip factory ammo, I achieved this result at 100 yards. Kinda tears down the believe that you have to spend a lot of money on a rifle, doesn't it?


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I love my savage axis! Nice shooting!


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

What you pay for with those expensive Rifles is consistency. Your rifle might be the one out of a thousand that does that, every rifle I build I expect to do that. It's not a knock on savage or Axis's in general, but most will not do that. And to show true potential shoot about ten groups like that then you've really got something to brag about. Either way good shooting!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice shooting, my dad just won this same gun in a raffle. Hopefully his gets the same results!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## .223Caliber (Mar 22, 2014)

Agney5 said:


> What you pay for with those expensive Rifles is consistency. Your rifle might be the one out of a thousand that does that, every rifle I build I expect to do that. It's not a knock on savage or Axis's in general, but most will not do that. And to show true potential shoot about ten groups like that then you've really got something to brag about. Either way good shooting!


Yes, Agney5, you're right. I have not had much chance to shoot it yet, but the time before this group, I got a .383 inch group as well at the same range.


----------



## .223Caliber (Mar 22, 2014)

Mark Steinmann said:


> Nice shooting, my dad just won this same gun in a raffle. Hopefully his gets the same results!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


 Mark, I would not be surprised if he does!


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

I'd say you got more than your money's worth!


----------

